# Italian Grappa



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

Or moonshine...if ya prefer. A touch of anise in it... Hmm my tongue's sayin' bout 125-135 or so. Freakin' clean and spicy. If ya ever get the chance...worth it!

CHEERS!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 13, 2007)

Someone passed around a jar of Whitelightning at the NY BBQ thing a few weeks ago about killed me! I'm sure my eyeballs spin around in my head. I think that did it for me!


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, bein' A Lady of fine tastes and such, you should have known better than to try such a base commoner product   ;{)

Good on you!


----------



## wilson (Oct 13, 2007)

Rich,
You just brought back memories, A few years ago I was in Germany at Christmas time for Business, I got invited to our company Christmas Party at our home office in Lubeck Germany. Well, let me tell you they threw one heck of a party. 
It started for me about 13:00 in the afternoon when we went up to the fairy boat that would take all the party goers up to Travemunde where the  party would take place. 
Beers on the way to Lubeck in the boat
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.
Then we had shots of shcnapps and Christmas Punch ( Gluvine with spices, and a shot of schnapps added for a little more kick) in Lubeck while we waited for the rest of the people to get off at work. 
When we got back on the boat More Punch and beers. 
At the party, yet more Punch and Beers. When Dinner was over we had a couple of glasses of Grappa as an after dinner drink 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 
By this time I was toast, but we had to go to the Club next door and start the real party
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Where..you guessed it Bore Meers and Cshnapps and more Grappa, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I don't remember much about the Taxi ride back to my hotel at 3:30 AM But I did make to the Airport at 6:00 Am only to get bumped...Thats an other story for another time. Every time I have Grappa or think about it I remember the worst freakin' Hang over of my life.  So Rich, have on for me!


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't blame THAT overhang on the grappa, my friend....GRIN!

Phew, but those folk can drink. Almost keep up with me


----------

